# Possible memory leaks in pthread_mutex_xxx



## chodong (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a user-mode application that is single sourced with Linux/Solaris. It works great on Linux and Solaris but keeps growing its memory usage under FreeBSD. 

It passes valgrind under Linux but valgrind under FreeBSD does not work properly so I used dmalloc to check it and found memory leaks.

I can demonstrate the leak in about ten lines of code.

My question is who do I send the code to?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2010)

The freebsd-bugs mailing list would probably be the best place and/or submit a PR.


----------



## aragon (Jul 29, 2010)

I've seen valgrind detect memory leaks in system libraries that didn't actually exist.  You might want to verify your results by checking pthread source...


----------



## trasz@ (Jul 30, 2010)

freebsd-stable@FreeBSD.org might be a good choice as well.


----------



## chodong (Dec 14, 2010)

*Solved*

Valgrind works great under FreeBSD 8.1


----------

